# Is there a POD Service that allows for side print design.



## UnrueT (May 18, 2017)

Hello, I am looking for a fulfillment company that will allow me to upload a side design. Preferably on the left full side. I can upload an example if I'm not explaining correctly. On Cafepress it only has the full front square for design placement. Thanks for any help with this! 

T.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

This is possible but it is also difficult since direct to garment requires a flat surface to print on.


----------

